# Kannibalismus



## Regs (3. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

einer meiner Fische hat eine Wunde, die laufend größer wird. Ich hatte schon immer mal gesehen, dass einer der anderen Fische da ran geht, heute war es aber sehr deutlich - er kannibalisiert offensichtlich den verletzten Fisch und frisst die Wundstelle immer größer.

Ich habe sein Opfer heute kurzerhand im Eimer mit Originalwasser separiert und setze ihn morgen ggf. mit ein paar Kumpels in ein Quarantänebecken. Ein Filter dafür ist da und die Filtermedien liegen vorsichtshalber schon seit Wochen in einem eingefahrenen Filter-System falls ich die mal brauche.

Ist so ein Verhalten normal? Bei dem Rest der Truppe konnte ich es nicht beobachten. Falls ja - ist es sinnvoller, den Kannibalen vorübergehend aus dem Becken zu entfernen und den verletzten Fisch drin zu lassen, oder wie würdet Ihr das machen?

VG Regine


----------



## elkop (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

*neugierigbin* wo sind denn die fachfischler?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Hallo Regine,

um welche Fische handelt es sich denn (der Verletzte und die Kanibalen) ?


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Hallo Ellen,
es handelt sich um Goldfischvarietäten in einem 350-L-Artenbecken. Einer der Jungfische hat den Appetit auf den großen __ Schleierschwanz entdeckt, den Du vorne auf meinem Avatar siehst.

Inzwischen habe ich von meinem sehr netten Aquaristik-Fachmann aus dem Nachbarort das Angebot bekommen, den __ Goldfisch zur Behandlung bei ihm ein zu quartieren und habe es dankend angenommen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Hallo Regine,

dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass alles gut verläuft.


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Danke Ellen!

Ich drück meinem Goldie auch die Daumen.

Es ist rührend dass er aus der Ecke des Quarantänebeckens angeschwommen kommt, wenn er mich sieht. Schleierschwänze scheinen ähnlich freundlich und vertraut mit ihren Pflegern zu sein wie ich es sonst immer von Koi lese.


----------



## Regs (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*



			
				Cool Niro schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Thema von Dir
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...ad.php?t=29446
> schreibst Du, das Dein Fisch eine größer werdende Wunde hat
> und von "Kanibalismus". Ich kann Dich beruhigen, Kanibalismus
> ...



Hallo Andy,
er kam mit einer kleinen buckligen noch nicht offenen Stelle der ich zunächst noch nicht viel Beachtung geschenkt habe. Als die Schuppen fielen habe ich mich bei den Aquarianern mit Foto erkundigt was ich da machen kann und man riet mir zu Seemandelbaumblättern und Erlenzapfen, die seither wöchentlich ausgetauscht wurden. Bevor die Blätter rein gekommen sind hatte ich mir Baktopur von Sera gekauft und den Pott damit behandelt. Die Wunde war weiß und schien gut abzuheilen.

Ich habe keinen Fisch-Tierarzt hier in der Nähe. In der bekannten Liste: http://www.aquaristik-talk.de/krankheiten/39591-tierarztliste.html ist der Nächste 1-1/2 Stunden Fahrzeit weit weg. Da bis zum Kannibalismuseklat alles auf gutem Weg zu sein schien habe ich den Fisch bisher nicht eingepackt.

Er wurde gestern mit JBL Furanol behandelt als ich ihn abends besuchte. Wir warten jetzt mal ab wie er darauf anspricht. Bis die Stelle nicht zu ist setze ich ihn nicht mehr ein oder nehme den anderen Fisch heraus.


----------



## Regs (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

So, heute habe ich meinen kleine Patienten wieder abgeholt, nachdem das Quarantänebecken jetzt aufgestellt und angeimpft ist. Während er im Aquaristikladen aussah als wäre er völlig fertig - nur noch in der Ecke stand und gegen die Wand guckte - ist er jetzt zuhause, neben seinem gewohnten Becken, wieder ganz munter, frisst mit gutem Appetit und schwimmt in seinem kleinen Isolierknast herum. 

Die Stelle sieht jetzt wieder besser aus. Solange sie noch nicht mit Schuppen bewachsen ist, muss er halt noch alleine seine Runden drehen.


----------



## Regs (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Der Fisch sieht jetzt wieder wesentlich besser aus, die Wunde ist weiß überzogen und heilt gut ab. Gestern war sein erster Tag ohne antibakterielle Wasserbehandlung.

So sah er aus als er kam - man sieht auf einigen Fotos - leider sind die nicht gut - dass da schon etwas nicht gestimmt hat. In entspannter Haltung konnte man deutlich eine Beule hervortreten sehen.

Das zweite Foto zeigt den __ Schleierschwanz am dritten Tag nach der Furanol-Behandlung im Quarantänebecken hier zuhause. Er schwimmt in Baktopur, deshalb ist das Wasser so gelb und trüb. 

Das letzte Foto ist von heute - die Wunde heilt jetzt gut ab.

Der Fisch frisst jetzt wieder mit Appetit. Leider muss er noch in Quarantäne bleiben bis auch wieder Schuppen drauf sind. Weiß jemand von Euch, wie lange das dauern kann?


----------



## buddler (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

wenn die schuppentasche nicht fehlt oder verletzt ist, wachsen auch noch schuppen nach.
aber auf deinem bild siehts nicht danach aus.will jetzt die pferde nicht scheu machen,aber meiner meinung nach wird die stelle blank bleiben.
jörg


----------



## Regs (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für Dein Feedback!

Inzwischen ist die Wunde komplett abgeheilt, der wie aufgekrempelt wirkende Schuppenrand und die ehemalige Wunde sind ganz glatt und flach.  Die Entzündung ist total raus.

Wenn ich nicht mehr auf Schuppen warten muss, setze ich ihn morgen wieder zu den anderen Fischen und behalte ein Auge auf seinen hungrigen kleinen" Freund".


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

moin!
viel glück,ansonsten den übeltäter evakuiren:


----------



## Regs (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Hallo Jörg,
vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche!

Die ganze Bande ist heute in ein 450 Liter Aquarium umgezogen und benimmt sich wie Bauer Piepenbrink und sin Fru. Ist ja alles noch so neu - da geht man besser zu zweit und einer nimmt eine Taschenlampe mit falls der Strom ausfällt. 

Echt witzig die Goldie-Group. Wenn doch wieder Schuppen nachwachsen, berichte ich hier mal.


----------



## Regs (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Hallo Jörg,
die Schuppen wachsen von vorne her wieder nach, jetzt sieht er schon wieder ganz gut aus:


----------



## buddler (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

hätte ich bei der wunde( loch) nicht gedacht.
aber um so besser.dann lass sie mal ihr winterquartier genießen.
gruß jörg


----------



## bodenseebille (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Hallo Regine,
das sieht ja schon wieder recht gut aus!
Alles richtig gemacht.
Dann wünsch ich dem Dicken, daß auch die Schuppen weiter kommen.
Liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee,
Sibylle


----------



## Regs (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kannibalismus*

Guten Morgen Sibylle,

vielen Dank 

Die Schuppen wachsen weiterhin und so wie es jetzt ausschaut wird bald nicht mehr viel von der einstmals großen Wunde zu sehen sein. Er hat wirklich noch mal Glück gehabt.


----------

